# Sub-dividing the Penturning Forum



## DCBluesman (Sep 29, 2004)

The idea of creating sub-headings of pen-turning, starting with "Finishing" has come under heavy fire.  What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not beating a dead horse,why are you?


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 30, 2004)

Beating a dead horse?  I thought I was simply polling the membership.  If this poll offends you, let me be the first to apologize.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2004)

D.C. sorry I forgot the smiley.:&gtNot offended, said tongue in cheek.
Tried to e-mail or pm you no contact info


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up! [] I'm all updated and a happy camper. [8D]


----------

